# New Majek Cat



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any info as to when this boat will be coming out? More photos??


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It's my understanding it is still a ways off. It won't hit the market until it is right. I am anxiously waiting its arrival.......

I saw it a few months back. Last I talked to Johnny, he was working on the ride and handling performance. He stated he was shooting for a rig that would hit the mid 70's with a 250 SHO. At the time we talked that meant he needed to actually slow down the hull. My hope is a 70 mph rig that will perform on the flats like the 23' shoalwater. If I remember correctly its nearly 25' long, so draft will likely be like the illusion and likely just as shallow running.i will get by there in a few days and see where they are. It is a very different cat than what's been out there for the last 5 years and I am sworn to secrecy on the actual design differences. What I can say is it is unique.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Can't wait too see it. I talked to Charlie Barton at the Houston boat show and he said about the same as railbird. He did say it would be worth the wait....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I also was told they were trying to slow it down but i actually heard they planned on debuting it at the Houston boat show next year.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Why are they trying to "slow" it down? Is the hull not able to handle faster speeds? You know people are going to want to put 300's and even 350's on a 25' boat. Maybe im missing something?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The majek boys are more interested in total performance and safe operation. Exceeding 80 mph on the water is by definition pretty unsafe. Building a boat fast enough to kill someone is not their idea of good business practices. The average boat operator is not experienced enough to run 80+ safely. I trust them to do it right.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Railbird, you have a pm.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't believe for a second they are trying to slow the boat down....maybe trying to make shallower or handle better or something that will cause it to slow down and be worth it to them because of the other benefits.

Either way, I'm sure it will be a contender in the cat market - look forward to seeing and taking a ride in it!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> Why are they trying to "slow" it down? Is the hull not able to handle faster speeds? You know people are going to want to put 300's and even 350's on a 25' boat. Maybe im missing something?


I am under the understanding it will be a 23 class cat and the reason they are slowing it down is exactly what railbird said. They are a very conservative company and do not want to compete in the 100 mph club.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I don't believe for a second they are trying to slow the boat down....maybe trying to make shallower or handle better or something that will cause it to slow down and be worth it to them because of the other benefits.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure it will be a contender in the cat market - look forward to seeing and taking a ride in it!


X2 If they are truly trying to compete in the "Cat" market they need to do something the others cant. Or at least be able to match numbers. Speed is def a big factor with a lot of guys now a days. 50-60mph realistic speeds are old news. If they are getting low to mid 80s on the test hull then there will be something. But mid 70s on a test hull is a realistic 60's mph boat. I really hope there not trying to "slow" the boat down just to be "safe". A properly built cat hull should be able to reach speeds of 80-90mph and feel completely safe doing so. Eric's boats are a prime example of this. I can drive his boats in the 80s with one hand and no worry of chine walk or unsafe driving when the conditions allow. I hope they take there time and really make this thing as fast, skinny, and safe as they possibly can. Cant wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> X2 If they are truly trying to compete in the "Cat" market they need to do something the others cant. Or at least be able to match numbers. Speed is def a big factor with a lot of guys now a days. 50-60mph realistic speeds are old news. If they are getting low to mid 80s on the test hull then there will be something. But mid 70s on a test hull is a realistic 60's mph boat. I really hope there not trying to "slow" the boat down just to be "safe". A properly built cat hull should be able to reach speeds of 80-90mph and feel completely safe doing so. Eric's boats are a prime example of this. I can drive his boats in the 80s with one hand and no worry of chine walk or unsafe driving when the conditions allow. I hope they take there time and really make this thing as fast, skinny, and safe as they possibly can. Cant wait to see what they come up with.


what other texas built cat hull is running over 75mph besides SCB? This is not Johnny's first boat he has built nor will it be his last. I am sure his production boat will be what he says it will be and that is mid to high 70s. Also it has nothing to do with driving the boat. It has everything to do with stopping the boat at 90mph.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> what other texas built cat hull is running over 75mph besides SCB?


yea, I'd like to know that answer as well. Maybe even ask, what other cat boats run over 60 mph consistently, not for 5 seconds with the wind behind you on a winter day following the tide with perfect seas and 1 occupant with 5 gallons of gas and no beer. LOL


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> what other texas built cat hull is running over 75mph besides SCB? This is not Johnny's first boat he has built nor will it be his last. I am sure his production boat will be what he says it will be and that is mid to high 70s. Also it has nothing to do with driving the boat. It has everything to do with stopping the boat at 90mph.


Texas built boats... Shoalwater has been in the 70's and Hanyies are in the 60's. But there are def other companies outside Texas building fast cat bay boats. And by the way... It def has a lot to do with driving the boat. I'm not trying to dog Majek at all. I'm in one 70% of the time im fishing. There great boats and the Majek guys are great. I'm simply saying I hope there not truly "slowing the boat down". I can understand if there not wanting to compete with SCB but I just don't understand why they would slow the boat down.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shoalwater cat in the 70's?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> shoalwater cat in the 70's?


Yes. I believe 73 was the number. The guy had a bubble console and a 300XS on it.

Here it is

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=437270&highlight=Shoalwater+300XS&page=10


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

haha, one boat fighting to do it.. not a standard shoal cat. if loaded down for fishing, ice chests and gas and 3 guys, how fast?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

You asked and I presented a boat that did it. I fish very light as do many other people I know. Not everybody loads there boat down with 10doz croaker and enough ice to keep 3 limits of trout on ice. The only reason there's only one, is because just about everybody else with 300s on a Shoalcat has put a raised center console on it. Rant over.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rant over? did I bother you with my questioning?

summary, there is no texas cat boat over 70 mph except SCB.

the rest try to break 60, unless they dump their load on the dock. normal haynie, normal shoalwater.. upper 50's max when running your crew... might sniff 60 for a few seconds on ice cream conditions, unless you lighten it up, go with tournament bubble console and style.... gulf coast fishing style, NO

SCB, 3 guys, loaded with gas and snacks, raised console, radio blasting, average joes.. 70+

the shoalwater or haynie design cannot cut it, seriously.. it's engineering.. the design don't allow it without major trade offs... scb has mimicked the design for speed (but gives up the draft)

I can get 57 out of my cat with 225 SHO if I run it light and trim it 100% pushing it to max but it takes alot of working. Put a 225 on a shoal cat or haynie cat, what's max?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> rant over? did I bother you with my questioning?
> 
> summary, there is no texas cat boat over 70 mph except SCB.
> 
> ...


Basically the same


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> rant over? did I bother you with my questioning?
> 
> summary, there is no texas cat boat over 70 mph except SCB.
> 
> ...


You need to raise your power pole. My 24 Pathfinder (Bay Hog) will do that with a full load and pushing a T top.

If the intent was simply to slow it down, they could drag a small drift sock. I expect that the term "slow down" is an over simplification of Majek's intent. The closer the center of gravity is to the mean lateral center of the planning surface, the faster the hull will be. That is why moving your load aft will yield you a few MPH. Unfortunately, shortening the distance from the center of gravity to the center of the planning surface greatly decreases dynamic stability. Its a trade. Majek builds fishing boats.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

We all would like the idea of being fast and efficient. My conversation with the johnny centered around boating safety. The scariest thought in his mind is some inexperienced operator in one of his designs, running down a crowded icw (marker 37 area on a saturday morning) at 80+ mph. There is just too many unknowns on the water to make a habit of running high speeds on the bay. Because of that, they intend to limit speed so an incident like that is impossible. It's that simple.

I had a ski boat when I was 16, that ran between 65 and 70 (water pressure speedometer). We saw those numbers every time we got behind the wheel, unless dad was in the boat. I respect what they are trying to do. It's always tempting for someone to compete for the speed title, it takes an adult to resist in favor of public safety.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

railbird said:


> We all would like the idea of being fast and efficient. My conversation with the johnny centered around boating safety. The scariest thought in his mind is some inexperienced operator in one of his designs, running down a crowded icw (marker 37 area on a saturday morning) at 80+ mph. There is just too many unknowns on the water to make a habit of running high speeds on the bay. Because of that, they intend to limit speed so an incident like that is impossible. It's that simple.
> 
> I had a ski boat when I was 16, that ran between 65 and 70 (water pressure speedometer). We saw those numbers every time we got behind the wheel, unless dad was in the boat. I respect what they are trying to do. It's always tempting for someone to compete for the speed title, it takes an adult to resist in favor of public safety.


I agree 100% Railbird. The Majek brothers know what they are doing and they would not be the number one selling texas built boat if they didn't.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*What!?*

The Majek brother are, and have been, peers to me sense the mid 90's, and In my opinion build some of the finest quality boats in Texas.

Tooling/R&D is VERY expensive and time consuming. IF the new design is running 80+ (I personally doubt) it would be very EZ to slow it down and get the new design to market almost overnight. 
Getting a new design to perform properly (not slower), keeping up w current production load, and cash flow are the main reasons it drags out.

In the situation outlined above, it's the idiot behind the wheel , not the 70-80+ mph boat, or the AR-15, AK47, scary gun, scary boat, ect, ect...)

If "slowing" the boat down is the challenge, build it 2000-2500#. Done!

One thing is for sure, when Majek hits the market with a cat. It will be awesome, no matter the top speed. The other cat builders watch out!

Still wont be a SCB though.LOL


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

scb factory said:


> The Majek brother are, and have been, peers to me sense the mid 90's, and In my opinion build some of the finest quality boats in Texas.
> 
> Tooling/R&D is VERY expensive and time consuming. IF the new design is running 80+ (I personally doubt) it would be very EZ to slow it down and get the new design to market almost overnight.
> Getting a new design to perform properly (not slower), keeping up w current production load, and cash flow are the main reasons it drags out.
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, one thing is for sure, adding weight to the new cat would make it draft like an SCB!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

LoL


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Everyone unzip and pull it out....we'll find out who's boat is best!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> rant over? did I bother you with my questioning?
> 
> summary, there is no texas cat boat over 70 mph except SCB.
> 
> ...


I saw 55 on the GPS in a 23' Shoal with 5 guys w/ wading gear. That 23' Shoal w/225 SHO impressed me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

After the shallow water shoot out we need an actual how fast your boat goes get together. Radar guns from the bank.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> After the shallow water shoot out we need an actual how fast your boat goes get together. Radar guns from the bank.


Most boats have GPS these days  lol


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> I agree 100% Railbird. The Majek brothers know what they are doing and they would not be the number one selling texas built boat if they didn't.


Majek builds more than Skeeter now?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mgeistman said:


> Most boats have GPS these days  lol


Yes but apparently there is a weak link with the GPS operators driving the boat. Lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mgeistman said:


> Basically the same


that's what I heard



KEMPOC said:


> You need to raise your power pole. My 24 Pathfinder (Bay Hog) will do that with a full load and pushing a T top.


haha.. that's not a cat.  but I think my pole is raised, I'll check next time. LOL



Justin_Time said:


> I saw 55 on the GPS in a 23' Shoal with 5 guys w/ wading gear. That 23' Shoal w/225 SHO impressed me.


 That's pretty much what I have been told by sw owners with their raised platforms and such not built for speed. I'm old school still, just not used to the small consoles and racing seats.. leaning posts, stand up consoles, and ice chest seats is still my vision of a gulf coast flats boat.. LOL

there's definitely alot of changes happening fast in the flats boats now... always nice to see the new ideas come out and be successful.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> rant over? did I bother you with my questioning?
> 
> summary, there is no texas cat boat over 70 mph except SCB.
> 
> ...


Just to answer your "real world" fishing load, here's what the boat did toward the end of duck season. 40 gallons of fuel, 4 guys (three of them 225+), decoys/guns/shells/chairs/ice chest w/ice and drinks, and the stereo blasting, 67 mph. No tail wind, following tide, or other "ice cream conditions". It's not an 80+ mph boat like the SCB, but set up comparably (i.e. 300 XS, bubble console on the deck), it will beat it in two out of three of my main concerns. (shallow running, shallow hole shot, and then speed) I think it handles the rougher chop at speed better also, but that's probably a pretty close race.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tcjay2 said:


> Just to answer your "real world" fishing load, here's what the boat did toward the end of duck season. 40 gallons of fuel, 4 guys (three of them 225+), decoys/guns/shells/chairs/ice chest w/ice and drinks, and the stereo blasting, 67 mph. No tail wind, following tide, or other "ice cream conditions". It's not an 80+ mph boat like the SCB, but set up comparably (i.e. 300 XS, bubble console on the deck), it will beat it in two out of three of my main concerns. (shallow running, shallow hole shot, and then speed) I think it handles the rougher chop at speed better also, but that's probably a pretty close race.


Which boat again?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

T-tung I think he's talking about his Shoalwater 21 cat


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Ah. Gotcha. I think I remember seeing that thread. That's pretty good numbers but what I think is more impressive is that that sucker stayed afloat! Ha! Not bashing, I just know those 21's sit a little low in the water with a 150. I can't imagine with a 300 and that hellacious load.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

T-tung I have a Shoalwater 21 cat with a 175 and I love the boat. Although there are something I'm going to do different with my next boat.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

daryl1979 said:


> T-tung I have a Shoalwater 21 cat with a 175 and I love the boat. Although there are something I'm going to do different with my next boat.


Hey bud, they're good lookin boats. I'm not bashing by any means. I'm impressed it can float all that weight. Every one I've ever seen at the ramp looked like they were taking on water though. And most of them I've seen launched, did take water over the stern. I like 23' footer, never been in the 21'. I dont really need a big cat but I'm anxiously awaiting the unveiling of this new Majek cat. I'd sacrifice a LITTLE speed to be able to get up shallower than my Xtreme. Hopefully it'll be an option to un-do whatever he's supposedly doing to slow it down.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I'm waiting on seeing it. Might be my next boat with a raised counsel


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Hey bud, they're good lookin boats. I'm not bashing by any means. I'm impressed it can float all that weight. Every one I've ever seen at the ramp looked like they were taking on water though. And most of them I've seen launched, did take water over the stern. I like 23' footer, never been in the 21'. I dont really need a big cat but I'm anxiously awaiting the unveiling of this new Majek cat. I'd sacrifice a LITTLE speed to be able to get up shallower than my Xtreme. Hopefully it'll be an option to un-do whatever he's supposedly doing to slow it down.


Tommy-
The guys w SCB Recon/Merc250ProXS, console floor mounted are running 65ish w (2) guys, 60gal gas, gear loaded, w regular Bravo One props. Light 68mph.
Floats very shallow, runs in just a few inches.

Be fun to set one up for top speed, just to see full potential of Recon.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We are currently rigging a Recon w console floor mount & Yamaha 250 SHO. I'll post up results next week.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

scb factory said:


> We are currently rigging a Recon w console floor mount & Yamaha 250 SHO. I'll post up results next week.


TRP???


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

scb factory said:


> Tommy-
> The guys w SCB Recon/Merc250ProXS, console floor mounted are running 65ish w (2) guys, 60gal gas, gear loaded, w regular Bravo One props. Light 68mph.
> Floats very shallow, runs in just a few inches.
> 
> Be fun to set one up for top speed, just to see full potential of Recon.


Nice. My buddy Phil is getting one built I think. He just sold his other 24' cat. Not sure where he is in line or what power he's getting but I'm sure ill get a ride in it eventually.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

scb factory said:


> We are currently rigging a Recon w console floor mount & Yamaha 250 SHO. I'll post up results next week.


Eric,
Any updates or pics this boat??


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Eric
Have you heard or talked to Dave about the El Pescador CAT?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

chasentail said:


> Eric
> Have you heard or talked to Dave about the El Pescador CAT?


Heard rumors about this boat, anyboady got pics of the Pescador CAT? Supposed to be BAD***!!


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

From what I heard it is supposed to be a Shoalwater / Recon hybrid. If so be very interesting to see what it will do combining two of the best CATS on the water.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

*SCB Recons or SW prop pitch*



scb factory said:


> Tommy-
> The guys w SCB Recon/Merc250ProXS, console floor mounted are running 65ish w (2) guys, 60gal gas, gear loaded, w regular Bravo One props. Light 68mph.
> Floats very shallow, runs in just a few inches.
> 
> Be fun to set one up for top speed, just to see full potential of Recon.


Are these Recon/Merc250ProXS running with the Bravo One Props performing better with the 22` or 24` pitch bravo's ???

Reds-


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> Everyone unzip and pull it out....we'll find out who's boat is best!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I know some of you love your speed and thats ok. But it sure makes me love my ole shallowsport 21' turtle at 40 mph topped out!! Lol!! One of these days you will read about 3 men dying in a boating accident directly related to speed where all three were ejected and impaled into onto something...........enjoy your speed guys........but please understand you have to think ahead of those boats by at least 5 seconds when your flat out. 
Be carefull out there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FishAfrica said:


> Heard rumors about this boat, anyboady got pics of the Pescador CAT? Supposed to be BAD***!!


no pics of the pescador cat? I heard a little about one being seen but no pics.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I keep hearing how speed is going to lead to all these deaths on the water but keep seeing folks being pulled from the water that were in overloaded jon boats or capsized 18' bayliners where no one had a PFD. If we as fisherman keep feeding into the hype of speed kills then eventually lawmakers will stick their nose in where it doesn't belong. Don't be surprised if a certain group that's already trying to carve out their own areas in the bay doesn't start bringing the issue up in a divide and conquer attack, it just may work given the views of some of the people I read on here. My next boat sticker "I'll keep my speed and you can keep the change"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> I keep hearing how speed is going to lead to all these deaths on the water but keep seeing folks being pulled from the water that were in overloaded jon boats or capsized 18' bayliners where no one had a PFD. If we as fisherman keep feeding into the hype of speed kills then eventually lawmakers will stick their nose in where it doesn't belong. Don't be surprised if a certain group that's already trying to carve out their own areas in the bay doesn't start bringing the issue up in a divide and conquer attack, it just may work given the views of some of the people I read on here. My next boat sticker "I'll keep my speed and you can keep the change"


Kind of like 30 round AR15 magazines causing murder to increase.

I think you're right on the mark. Some of the worst yahoos I see on the water are cruising in 35MPH fish N ski type boats.


----------

